

Show HN: Fishbone, HTML5/Bootstrap boilerplate with Django on Google App Engine - unbound
https://github.com/uunbound/fishbone

======
wlindner
It looks like this app runs the compiled main.js file
(fishbone/static/js/main.compiled.js) even when you are developing in your
local environment. Is it possible to run the unminified js code with App
Engine in dev env and minified in prod? I set up a way of checking if my build
directory existed and using it if it does, but it's still a little cludgy. Do
you know of a way to do this with App Engine?

~~~
unbound
You are right. For now it runs the minified js in both envs. Yes, it is
possible to fix it. There is a local_settings.py which can be customised for
each environment separately. If you set the DEBUG variable to TRUE, you can
include appropriate assets by checking debug variable in django template. I
will add this functionality asap.

~~~
wlindner
I see! That's pretty cool. I don't really use django, I basically just use app
engine as a backend REST api for my backbone.js app. So, I check if the build
directly exists when I'm first loading the app, and the template loads the
minified version if it exists, and the unminified version if it doesn't exist.
That way I can test the production version by running `grunt build` and
refreshing the page. But I still get all the benefits of developing on the
unminified version if I just delete the build directory and refresh the page.

~~~
unbound
I guess I fixed the problem you mentioned. I had forgot to polish
Gruntfile.coffee. You can now use unminified version of css/js in development
environments.

~~~
wlindner
Very cool, I'll have to check it out. Thanks!

------
kevincoughlin
I could see this as being useful for students that are beginning to experiment
with development in the cloud might have trouble setting up the environment.
Although that too is all a part of the learning process. Still, nice work!

~~~
unbound
That's true. Setting up this on the cloud might not be straightforward. Thanks
for your input! :)

------
SolarUpNote
Shoot, that's competing with my framework "RedHotChiliPeppers".

~~~
jfb
Indeed.

<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vrONIb9gQ-k>

~~~
robterrell
Also:
[http://movies.netflix.com/WiMovie/Everyday_Sunshine_The_Stor...](http://movies.netflix.com/WiMovie/Everyday_Sunshine_The_Story_of_Fishbone/70140540?locale=en-
US)

